# R33 GTR hopeful owner



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys dave here, just joined the forum. Hoping to purchase an r33 gtr in the next 6 months, always wanted one since my dad had his gtst, always been a honda man have a civic ef9 sir , had a 32 gtst before aswell but r33 gtr has always been the dream. 

Just looking for advice on prices what to look for and what to avoid, I know rust seems to be the main issue with the turrets aswell im living in ireland so would importing from japan be a good idea? Been reading about the series, is there a big difference between a series 2 and 3 in terms of the abs system and bracing? Is it worth spending the extra few bob on a series 3? 

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Prices are continually rising on GTR's currently, a good stock R33 GTR is around £20K 

If you can afford to get 1 that is in good condition, id spend the extra

i've seen some horror stories on the forums where people have got a bargain and then spent more on repairs than buying a good condition one! 

Series 3 differences:
* Xenon headlights.
* Rear fog lights.
* Front bumper with extra air duct.
* Bigger front splitter with bigger brake cooling air duct (20mm lower).
* Revised ABS control programme.
* Reinforced brake pedal bracket.
* Reinforced rear suspensions member fitting.
* Rear floor reinforcement bar.
* Revised colour scheme interior. (Version 1/2: Grey with blue, Version 3: Grey with red.)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

somthing like this? Used 1995 Nissan Skyline R33 for sale in Tyne And Wear | Pistonheads


----------



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, really? I've seen some on pistonheads and that for 15, 16 and the look good? What exactly should be looking out for when buying? 

Dave that looks pretty clean, something along those lines is what I'm after, with the standard interior!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

daveym_sir said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, really? I've seen some on pistonheads and that for 15, 16 and the look good? What exactly should be looking out for when buying?
> 
> Dave that looks pretty clean, something along those lines is what I'm after, with the standard interior!


she's a stunner Davey, interior is a quality item and if required you could swop that relatively cheaply. Mechanical and Body is spot on!


----------

